# Revista Lupin?



## l88_782 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola!!!!
Les cuento que desde chico mirava unas revista que tenia mi viejo llamadas *Lupin* bueno, aberiguando un poco con gente que sabe del tema me dijieron que era una revista muy conocida pero nadie me pudo decir si se seguian fabricando o si habia alguna pagina de internet de esta revista, que por lo que cuentan era interesante para principiantes, yo tengo 17 años y ya e armado varios circuitos pra la guitarra y otras cosas, las que abian en mi casa desaparecieron ase un por de años (seguramente las tiro mi vieja) y me gustaria "recuperarlas" o bajarlas de internet o algo. Si alguien sabe algo se los agradeseria!!!!

desde ya muchas gracias.
salu2.


----------



## JV (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola l88_782, efectivamente la revista Lupin se sigue editando y tiene pagina en internet:

http://www.revista-lupin.com.ar

Bajarlas dela web no creo que encuentres, lo que si se puede comprar numeros atrazados o los  Cd (han digitalizado desde la numero 1, no se por cual van) y te la envian por correo.

Yo saque mis ganas de aprender electronica con esa revista y algun circuito tambien.


----------



## l88_782 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok muchas gracias.


----------



## Norberto (Nov 19, 2006)

A mi me regalaron dos revistas un primo de mi viejo  cuando tenia 13-14 años, hoy soy ingeniero electronico!!!


----------



## elvergo (May 18, 2007)

Lamentablemente, la revista lúpin se discontinuó. Luego del fallecimiento de Sídoli, no se editará mas.
La última ha sido la número 499.
En http://lupin.phpnet.us funciona la comunidad de lectores.

Adiós.


----------



## elvergo (Jul 12, 2007)

Según el sitio anterior, se empezó a editar la Pinlu, por parte de Guerrero, idéntica a la Lúpin hasta en los planitos.
Ya salió el número de Junio.

En http://lupin.phpnet.us participan algunos colaboradores de la Pinlu.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 12, 2007)

<<--- mira no sabia


----------



## JV (Jul 13, 2007)

Gusto vos que sos un personaje de la Lúpin 

Saludos..


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 29, 2008)

esa revista tiene bastaantes circuiros practicos


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 29, 2008)

El otro día mirando los puesto de diarios, vi que la revista se llama Pinlu. Los dibujos son exactemente igual.


----------



## eduardocar288 (Sep 13, 2009)

Recuerdo la ansiedad a que saliera el siguiente número. Era más que con la revista billiken.
Con la revista Lupin hice mi primer radio a sintonizador de papel metalizado, un diodo 1n34a, un rollo de papel y alambre, alla por los sesenta, ah, y también mi primer trasmisor de AM,(todavía estaba en la primaria).
También tenía otros proyectos, recuerdo un proyector de cine que me fué imposible hacerlo.
Además las historietas estaban muy buenas, es un ejemplo de revista!!


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 14, 2009)

Leon Elec dijo:


> El otro día mirando los puesto de diarios, vi que la revista se llama Pinlu. Los dibujos son exactemente igual.




A partir de Junio del 2007 volvió a salir la revista Lupin, pero por problemas de derechos y otras cosas, decidieron llamarla Pinlu. Conserva el formato de la Lupin con los planitos y todo, aunque sin las historietas de algunos personajes.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2009)

no nos engañemos.

en mi epoca la lupin era un respiro, por qu eno habia NADA par aun principiante.
era eso o lso libros de teoria de los circuitos llenos de derivadas e integrales que provocaban que al terminar la carrera algunos compañeros se dedicaran a la medicina, otros a la pesca y algunos a embalsamar cangrejos de cactus.

en fin, cada cosa deberia ir siguiendo un camino logico, en mi epoca tenias que comer ecuaciones antes de siquiera saber para que coño eran.

malisima formacion comparado con lo que uno sabe que puede ser, aunque por desgracia 20 años despues resulta que aquella educacion fue buenisima..............POR QUE LA DE HOY ES PEOR :evil:.
pero eso es cosa de politica.

a lo que voy es que si quieren iniciarse en coheteria o alguna de esas cosas que tenia la lupin, o si son de mas de 40 años y quieren recordar el pasado ok.

pero hoy dia hay paginas web MARAVILLOSAS, recuerdo haber entrado a "tuveras" y tantas otras donde docentes invirtieron mucho tiempo en poner explicaciones maravillosas y muy bien redactadas.

y uds. saben que yo soy de no andar halagando.

luego de esto, espero que aprovechen lo que tienen hoy dia , en el 2009 , que yo no tienia en mi epoca.

luego , si se ponen en la fila de los que solo piden circuitos o eligen el camino correcto que es ponerse a leer, armar, medir , probar, volver a leer y asi por mucho tiempo y muchas cosas.........ES COSA DE UDS.

en cada caso llegaran a un destino diferente.

saludos


----------



## nightwolf62 (Sep 23, 2009)

si la lupin es una masa y resorte tambien je je


----------



## leoabregu (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola!! Yo las juntaba... y cuando era mas chico me las compraba mi viejo... en esta pagina vas  a poder bajarlas.

http://taringa.net/posts/downloads/1691619/Revista-Lupin.html

No me fije si actualmente los links funcionan, hace un tiempo andaban.. espero q lo sigan haciendo. Si usas el buscador de esa pagina por ahi encontras todos.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 26, 2010)

Me crie leyéndolas y creo que entre mi amor por la música y la Lúpin, nació mi interés por la electrónica. Hace unos años, la segui comprando, solo por nostalgia. Además de los temas de cohetería, aeromodelismo, maquetería, informática, etc. y las historietas, que eran muy buenas, para aquella época, bahh, para ahora tambien.
Recomendable !!!!

Acabo de ir al sitio de Lúpin, y hay una portada, anunciando el fallecimiento de Guillermo Guerrero, que debe de haber ocurrido hace muy poco. 
Para lamentar....


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 26, 2010)

Aguante Lupin, fue parte de mis comienzos...


----------



## leoabregu (Jun 26, 2010)

Saltapone era el mejor.. jajaja.. aunq no aparecia en todas las revistas. Yo tmb me inicie en todo tipo de experimentos con esa revista. Es el inicio de muchos de nosotros!!


----------



## luis freeman (Jun 27, 2010)

yo las coleccionaba   creo que empece desde el n 50 hasta casi el final  n 499 deben estar en algun cajon en la casa de mis viejos la revita era genial  fijate en taringa hay muchos numeros yo subi varias con planos de barriletes y en breve voy a subir circuitos electronicos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2010)

gracias a lupin que ISO interesar en la electrónica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Yo fuí otro de los que comenzó con la Lupin!!!!
El primer amplificador que armé, como de medio watt, tenía tres transistores de germanio (2SB56???) y andaba que era una belleza.
También armé varias otras cosas de las que salían y me leía todas las historietas...y tendría 12 o 13 años en esa época.
La verdad es que esa revista fué la que afirmó mi gusto por la electrónica...y pucha que estoy contento de que hayan pasado ese link a taringa...voy a tratar de bajar todos los números, por que mi madre se deshizo de mi colección de Lúpin cuando me casé...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> por que mi madre se deshizo de mi colección de Lúpin cuando me casé...



tuviste suerte con tu mama.......la mia se queria deshacer de mi mujer


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> tuviste suerte con tu mama.......*la mia se queria deshacer de mi mujer*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> tuviste suerte con tu mama.......*la mia se queria deshacer de mi mujer*



  ¿ Pero tenía razón o no ?


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 27, 2010)

Aguante la revista lupin!!! ya las estoy descargando. Gracias por el aporte, a proposito lupin segnifica lobo en frances. Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Pero tenía razón o no ?



ahhhh.. fogonazo, es un tema complicado .
segun el dia la respuesta es 1 o 0 ........como un oscilador.

pero tambien la otra es jodida.
es un tema de mujeres , bichos dificiles si los hay.
tambien aprendi que .....es dificil juzgar.....a veces uno quisiera no haberse casado, pero otras te das cuenta que uno hace las cagadas y posiblemente ella tenga tambien su oscilador .
que se le va a hacer, en aquella epoca no existia muñeca system ....
pero mejor, sino , seria un vago pa brava .
casarse es bueno, te exige en la vida, te hace superarte, abrirte, ser paciente, cuestionarte tu forma de ser , activa tus defensas (colestrol alto, riesgo cardiaco , cancer, deseos de morir...(y matar) ) ....en fin.
dicen que es bueno (los medicos y los abogados lo dicen y son profesionales )  .


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 15, 2010)

yo tambien me inicie con lupin, y la verdad salvando internet, fue lo mas, hasta fui a comprar algun proyecto a la redaccion y conoci a guerrero (igualito a lupin)......
todavia tengo algunas revistas que baje , estan en rar si alguno quiere las subo. ahhh y creo que algun suple....
saludos

ahhhh *capitanp*, tu avatar es resorte, un personaje de la revista era el ayudante del profe....
que epoca jajajajajajajaja


----------



## agroelectro (Jul 15, 2010)

Aguante la Lupinnn!!! saltapones un capo , la conoci a los 13 años y lo primero que armé fué  un oscilador que decian que era espanta mosquitos !! pero los mosquitos no lo sabian eso si enloquecia a mi perro jajajja. y los 2sb 56 y 2sb54 !!! cuantos recuerdos , si a esto le sumamos que me reencontre con los compañeros de Enet despues de 24 años snif snif ando moqueando 
Hoy tecnico electronico , ingenieria inconclusa , y barriletologo de 1° , flashean los pibes  con los diseños "raros" que salian en la Lupin.


----------



## chopper2 (Ago 18, 2010)

Yo empese con la Lupin y me arme un espanta mosquitos electronico con un par de 2SB56, recuerdo que puse un mosquito en una vitrina de mi vieja y le ponia el parlantito del auyentador al lado y el mosquito ni enterado, realmente sus creadores eran de avanzada creo que la querian reeditar pero habia problemas con el nombre y se suponia que la reedicion se llamaria pinlu esta es su pagina por si alguien la quiere ver  www.revista-lupin.com.ar/


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2010)

no eran de avanzada, cubrian un bache que por desgracia habia en esa epoca, cuando la electronica no era tan comun (internet soluciono muchisimas cosas, gracias a la web podes leer cosas de otroa paises y asi cualquier tema, aunque sea de una minoria se vuelve mas facil. uno colabora aca y otro alla) .

en esa epoca era la lupin o casi nada.

cuando uno se inicia nada.
luego con un buen salto pasabas a la ......creo que radio y electronica practica, esa que era como un diario, papel de diario viejo .

y .LIBROS ..siempre libros con derivadas por todos lados.

lo que hay en la web ahora es maravilloso, aunque .......me parece que hace medio vagos a muchos .
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-84421518-lote-de-revistas-radio-electronica-practica-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-93762026-coleccion-revista-radio-electronica-practica-ano-1988-_JM_


----------



## chopper2 (Ago 18, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no eran de avanzada, cubrian un bache que por desgracia habia en esa epoca, cuando la electronica no era tan comun (internet soluciono muchisimas cosas, gracias a la web podes leer cosas de otroa paises y asi cualquier tema, aunque sea de una minoria se vuelve mas facil. uno colabora aca y otro alla) .
> 
> en esa epoca era la lupin o casi nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## seaarg (Ago 18, 2010)

Yo inicie con la lupin a mis 10 añitos! Tengo un recuerdo muy lindo de tardes enteras leyendola junto con los suples.

¿Quien se acuerda del disparador de cohetes con el 4017? Era la puerta de entrada al mundo digital para mi y como algo tan simple me parecia de tan alta tecnologia jeje.

El glorioso 2SB56, me parece que transistorin era uno de esos y tengo un recuerdo muy entrañable de ir a lo de un tecnico de televisores (a mis 10 añitos) a tratar de comprarle componentes para los proyectos y el, que habia sido docente de electronica, cuando le preguntaba a cuanto me vendia esos transistores (que los dessoldabamos de placas junto con el bc548) siempre su respuesta era "no, a ese te lo regalo" y me ayudaba a armar los proyectos.

Que recuerdos... cuando Argentina era otra tambien y se podia confiar en la gente... snif.. snif.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2010)

chopper2 dijo:


> *es verdad que a la web no hay con que darle*, pero todavia recuerdo la espectativa de ver que habia para armar de nuevo en la elctronica practica o en la Elektor o la popular Electronics o en tantas otras revista que tengo por ahi, saludos



En realidad, Internet es útil solo para el que sabe electrónica o para el que no sabe nada y quiere conectar un LED. Les digo esto por que la web está llena de esquemas y videos de armado y de como soldar y todas esas cosas, pero muy...muuuuyyy poco lugares te dejan el conocimiento que podés usar mañana para construir mas conocimiento .
Como dice fernandob...el cree que vuelve vagos a muchos...y es tal cual, pero eso pasa por que te dan un esquema ya hecho y probado...y que con suerte funciona...y cualquiera puede copiar el PCB, hacer los agujeros y soldar los componentes...y seguro que va a funcionar...pero yyyyy que fué lo que aprendió?
A planchar un PCB y soldar unas resistencias???? Uffff...la clave de la sabiduría  para volverse millonario!!!
Leyendo esas revistas Lupin (esta era mas hobbysta) y Radio Práctica, siempre tenías el análisis de los circuitos - con mayor o menor profundidad - y si habías aprendido las bases, eso otro te iluminaba un montón...y se los digo por que las usaba para estudiar muchas cosas que en la universidad no me quedaban claras del estudio de los libros (seeeee...tenían parvas de derivadas e integrales!!!). Si yo no hubiera aprendido las bases en la U, lo que leo en la web no me lleva a NINGUNA parte...salvo muy contados sitios a los que no podés ir si no cargás idea de electrónica, variable compleja y otra parva de cosas que te permiten apropiar el conocimiento. El resto....de poco y nada sirve...al menos para mí, que no me interesa copiar un PCB por que ya aprendí a hacerlas, ni copiar un circuito sin saber que hace...por que eso no llena mi cabeza. Para los que se conforman con menos...pues ahí está...

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2010)

si, es asi.
a veces dan aca alguna pagina donde si hay explicaciones teoricas para empezar.
y para seguir.
el otro dia nomas pusieron una pagina de una universidad.
y con videos.

y si..........hay algo que es interesante , uno ve temas aca de ARMADO DE PLACAS como dice ezevalla y coincido , y cientos de respuestas:
yo arme esto y me funciono , y vos lo armaste ???

pero que alguno se ponga a seguir un tema TEORICO (y acompañarlo con la practica , por que teoria sola no hay .
se ve poco y nada .
quizas uno que hace un tuto (uno trabaja y los demas miran la TV ).

que abran un tema :
aprendiendo OP .

o aprendiendo  xxx y se consulten, y las consultas sean :
mira che ..ARME (no simule) este esquema, y pense que haria tal cosa pero hace tal otroa.
o 
estoy leyendo esto de esta pagina pero no comprendo esta formula .
en fin, como una clase de enseñanza. pero en la que se dedican a verificar .


esta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/clases-video-tutoriales-dsp-circuitos-digitales-41892/


que dista mucho de (los 555 circuitos probados  con el 555)


en fin, es como todo ............cada uno dedica lo que dedica y luego es lo que es .


----------



## moverar (Sep 15, 2010)

También empecé con la Lùpin.... Que buenos recuerdos, cuanta nostalgia....


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 23, 2010)

tal vez no lo sabian.....
Después de 42 años ininterrumpidos de publicación, la Lúpin dejó de existir tras el fallecimiento de Sidoli, también conocido como "Dol", "Tito Sol" o "el Dire", por problemas de autoría con sus herederos. Su último número fue el 499, del mes de abril del 2007, de manera que lamentablemente no pudo llegar al tan esperado número 500.
Guerrero prosiguió solo con una revista que contenía únicamente sus personajes, llamada Pinlu (nombre de uno de los personajes, un aviador primo de Lupin). Se llegaron a editar 28 revistas, hasta el mes de septiembre del 2009, incluyendo nuevos personajes y nuevas aventuras que, con acuerdo mediante, incluyeron algunas historietas de Sídoli en las últimas ediciones.
*Guillermo Guerrero falleció el 25 de junio de 2009.*
Ahora, la quimera de todos los lectores y fanáticos de la "Revistucha", es la aparicón de una "Lúpin Nº500" que, quien sabe, con el tiempo pueda ser editado como cierre de esta expresión de arte.(Wikipedia)


----------



## moverar (Nov 23, 2010)

solaris8 dijo:


> tal vez no lo sabian.....



Gracias solaris8 por las novedades.... eso de Guerrero no lo sabía... En fin, así es la vida y asì se construyen las historias... Esta es la que hizo de muchos de nosotros los Electronomos de hoy, fanáticos de Lùpin... 

Un placer...
Abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2010)

El tema fue que a la muerte de de Sidol, la mujer de Sidoli, no autorizo al resto a seguir con la publicación, lo que llevo al equipo ha hacer pinlu....
Mi hermano, hoy ingeniero y profesor en varias facultades de ing de la UNC, se inicio en ella, yo la conocia porque mis padres siempre compraban lo que nosotros llamabos revistes de "chistes" hoy conocidas como "comics" es indudable el aporte que significo para la juventud esta publicación, mi hermano tiene todos los suples, incluso en los de electrónica, publico, amplis desde muy simples hasta cosas avanzadas como la utilización del TDA2002 y circuitos de Texas Instruments Argentina..

Es indudable que habria la imaginación y despertaba el interes en una diversidad de campos, haciendo que la adolescencia de muchos les quede excelentes recuerdos y no son pocos que sus futuras carreras se vieron influenciadas por esta revista....
Recuerdo que mi padre le regalo a mi hernano un proyector cinegraf... bueno vino con algunas historias, luego el se fabrico una buena cantidad, todas echas a mano y de excelente factura a tal punto que las vendia entre sus compañeros de estudios.....
Bueno como dije el le gustaba y ahora tiene la colección completa en CD's con los 499 números y todos lso suples...........

aparte de esta publicación habia otras cosas pero lamentablenete no tan conocidas, una fue por ejemplo la revista hobby, otra fue una colección de circuitos comprobados REDE. otras muy buenas fueron libros publicados por Generl Electric Motorola y RCA entre otros dedicados esclusivametne a principiantes....

De estos rescato el de RCA, que de marera simple y sencilla introducia en el mundo de la electronica, hacindo pasar por infinidad de circuitos muy simples y funcionales, todo a base de transistores...
Tan completa que te permitia entender la logica digital que empezaba en aquellos años, con el armado de compuertas y otros elementos todos con transistores, y con la unión de varios elementos básicos te permitia hacer cosas cada vez más complejas....... Es de las mejores cosas que he visto, lamentablemente ya no hay nada similar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

yo conosi en vida a los dos ,fuy a la redacion a  comprar revistas atrasadas y  ay estaban,me convidaron  mate cosido y charlamos un buen rato ,luego me volvi  con 100 revistas mas o menos .les deje planitos y todo ,tambien conosi a un anunciante de su revista ,el tipo  trabajaba vendiendo microfonos espias ,no recuerdo su mombre,pero seguro que anda por el foro


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2010)

majestad!! siempre cerca de las intrigas, y ahora como fue, quien trabaja al servicio de quien?, quien espia a quien, o para quien espian?.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2010)

no es ninguna intriga,solo  fuy a comprar revistas atrasadas y  bueno  ay estaban  y  los conosi,al de los microfonos se llamaba juan  creo   gonzales 
no  soy   ni   fui espiá ni de  ningún servicio de  inteligencia,nunca  participe en las cosas de  inteligencia o  que contengan  la palabra inteligencia,solo  soy   un  simple humilde rey que estoy al servicio de mi yo  ,su majestad ,
saludos 
PD:
      nadie espia a nadie  
humilde = es todo lo contrario a la palabra humilde jeje pero el rey no dice esas cosas
PD:2
       el estado no  compra micrófonos por revistas ni nada de eso,el estado  ya tiene  sus micrófonos , toda su red  y oidos bien listos,por  aqui  y por  aya  ,siempre ay alguno  que  observa /informa


----------



## chclau (Feb 19, 2012)

Una pregunta, alguien tiene las lúpin bajadas? A mí me están faltando de la 250 a la 450 y los links que aparecían en Taringa se ahogaron con la SOPA


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 19, 2012)

chclau
los podrias subir??
a mi se me rompio el disco rigido, y ahi tenia los de taringa
creo que lo unico que tengo es el suple c si queres lo subo


----------



## chclau (Feb 19, 2012)

Gracias, ese lo tengo 

Fijate en mi firma está el enlace al blog que hice donde están todas las descargas de la revistucha.


----------



## mariorp (Feb 20, 2012)

Que lindos recuerdos me trae esa revista, me ayudó muchisimo a entender electrónica, tengo algunas originales que conservo de recuerdo y un amigo me regadó dos discos con las revistas digitalizadas desde la 1 hasta la 499 mas los suplementos y planitos


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 20, 2012)

*chclau*: que bueno ver un pcl y lamparas ahorradoras  al lado de lupin me gusto tu blog,  
*mariorp* ya que estamos no podrias subir el cd para chclau.....bueno para todos.....jajajajaja
un abrazo


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 20, 2012)

Debio haber sido una época muy bonita para todos ustedes, yo no la conocí pues aca en Colombia habian otro tipo de publicaciones aunque tambien similares.


----------



## mariorp (Feb 22, 2012)

chclau:, solaris8: me gustaría compartir las revistas que tengo, pero comprimí con Zip de la 250 a la 300 y me quedó de 719 MB y por este medio no se puede tanto así que estoy viendo como hacerlo, si tienen alguna sugerencia bienvenida ya que todas las revistas 520 con suplementos el tamaño en disco sin comprimir es 8 GB y cada revista tiene 14MB aprox.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Debio haber sido una época muy bonita para todos ustedes, yo no la conocí pues aca en Colombia habian otro tipo de publicaciones aunque tambien similares.


 
es que la revista te hace volver a LA INFANCIA, a epocas mas inocentes, a vecees por que no eran tan malas y otras por que uno no se enteraba.
si no es la revista seria otra cosa.

pero si, para empezar si uno de niño o joven pudo estudiar ya es un punto a favor para llamar a esa epoca "bonita" .


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 22, 2012)

y porque se llamaba Lupin? alguno se ustades alguna vez lo supo?


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 22, 2012)

lupin es la deformacion de la palabra looping que quiere decir.....






el circulo que se dibuja al volar de esa manera es un looping
primera lupin





ahhh y como dijo:fernando b, fue un pedacito de infancia, pero tambien fue la revistucha, no creo que alguno se acuerde de hobby mi mecanica popular o elector por mencionar alguna publicacion, con la nostalgia y el cariño  de nuestra lupin


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon (Feb 23, 2012)

que lindoooo...   yo  también espese con lupin...


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 23, 2012)

¿Como no me voy a acordar de HOBBY? Si yo empecé con el Hobby. Y tengo una colección bien grande, desde sus primeros números... Cuando esté al p.... trataré de escanearlas...
Con la Lupin empezó mi hijo, aunque primero se vió con las Hobby.
Todavía recuerdo la voz del diarero cuando la tiraba por sobre el tapial de mi casa y gritaba: !!el oby!!
Gracias a todos por los recuerdos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 23, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> ..
> 
> , pero tambien fue la revistucha, no creo que alguno se acuerde de hobby mi mecanica popular o elector por mencionar alguna publicacion, con la nostalgia y el cariño de nuestra lupin


 
es algo que NO comprenden muchos pibes de hoy , cuando entran a preguntar pavadas sin haber leido mucho antes.

yo hice un año en el volta, cuando estuvo en constitucion, luego de un incendio en el de lavalle que casi ni conoci.
cuando estuve en constitucion recuerdo a el tema de la lupin.
(luego hice 4, 5 y 6 año en la ENET 12 en retiro) , ya compraba la radio y electronica practica que erra como un diario y aprendi varias csoas..

el tema es que en esa epoca tenias 2 opciones, y eran unicas:

o la lupin.
o las clases de analisis matemaitco , teoria de circuitos, y me refiero a libros de editorial MIR, recuerdo a don ENDOKIMOV -.
libros que NO tenian casi ni texto, todo era derivadas, integrales, ecuaciones.......todo asi, todo .

aprendiamso a resolverlas, pero se hacia dificil pasar al mundo real.
no era una csoa amena, acompañante.
uno debia recurrir a la lupin para entender la cosa practica.

hoy dia tenes de todo , hace tiempo habia visto esa pagina de "tuveras".
incluso hay hasta videos de clases buenas de profesores.
hay animaciones de fisica.
hay DE TODO .........
y bueno, claro.
los conceptos , asi sabes de que estan hablando, LUEGO RECIEN si queres pasas a las ecuaciones.

es otro mundo internet.
los pibes que hoy dicen "no encuentro nada, no se por donde empezar "......:cabezon:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2012)

> ya compraba la radio y electronica practica


yo tambien  la compraba,las primeras ediciones eran de hojas enormes ,como el diario ,luego se achico ,como la revista segundamano de  ese tamaño


----------



## zopilote (Feb 23, 2012)

Un lemurido de la patogonia, aterrizaste muy lejos my rey, dale de cocachos al boris. Por estos lares, todas las revistas de electronica siempre empezaban del nro 1 y terminaban en el 20, nunca vi una que durara los dos años, asi que acumule numeros incompletos de varias editoriales. Lo de lupin nunca lo conoci, pero por los comentarios debio ser muy didactico y divertido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2012)

lupin espectacular ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡traía historietas ademas trataba electrónica , maquetas aeromodelismo
asta tenia un personaje que se llamaba SALTAPONES ( tapones = fusible )que era un inventor electrónico ese era mi preferido


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hasta tenia un personaje que se llamaba SALTAPONES ( tapones = fusible )que era un inventor electrónico ese era mi preferido



Seeeep hay veces en que nos vemos reflejado en los personajes de las historias que vemos


----------



## mariorp (Feb 24, 2012)

Aquí estan las Revistas Lupin desde 201 hasta 300

File: 201.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=phylo50693
File: 202.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=maynw82574
File: 203.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rbwmx68906
File: 204.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ugtoq31494
File: 205.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vdyit00275
File: 206.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sbcir19737
File: 207.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tisnp29355
File: 208.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=odxmv98096
File: 209.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mjuoq11275
File: 210.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=odyms40979
File: 211.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ocwmo18564
File: 212.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pjvko89172
File: 213.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mgtmo98738
File: 214.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sctlx65872
File: 215.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vazpp88720
File: 216.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pfwrr88402
File: 217.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=nfclq74267
File: 218.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=qcvpr92624
File: 219.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pdzos28726
File: 220.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ugrlp23333
File: 221.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tgylu13101
File: 222.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ujcns24188
File: 223.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ohckq85100
File: 224.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tfcjq03350
File: 225.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rfwkr66089
File: 226.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=qcclx90350
File: 227.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rgziu30043
File: 228.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=odrrs60645
File: 229.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vhcpt35254
230.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sdunp48100
File: 231.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tixmo12337
File: 232.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pfrro08588
File: 233.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ubuir72753
File: 234.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sjzrr10619
File: 235.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tbymw44550
File: 236.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rgrrx92344
File: 237.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=uiwmp92220
File: 238.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pfyou04131
File: 239.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=oczoq60342
File: 240.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=uhvox96570
File: 241.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sfcrt08461
File: 242.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mdxiu38229
File: 243.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=nacjr11207
File: 244.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ocsls29895
File: 245.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pewkq15386
File: 246.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rjyju92379
File: 247.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pfrnr73793
File: 248.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mhrnv45581
File: 249.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=phzir93350
File: 250.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=udcnw72116
File: 251.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=nhwnw88931
File: 252.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vdznu45852
File: 253.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vixqr69506
File: 254.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tbwov91549
File: 255.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rezpq67449
File: 256.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=qjcqp72069
File: 257.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ndsqo32992
File: 258.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=odwns78507
File: 259.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=phyit77272
File: 260.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tjrpv92008
File: 241.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=niyiw61948
File: 242.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vhwlu09741
File: 243.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=peskw60761
File: 244.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=meyqr24624
File: 245.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ucsnq45245
File: 246.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sdtqv44755
File: 247.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mfzqs85274
File: 248.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rcvkx30736
File: 249.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=qeskv83360
File: 250.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=uawqt68276
File: 251.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=qfcku32347
File: 252.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mixpw19566
File: 253.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=uaymq16099
File: 254.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=qbclq80246
File: 255.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sacrw47611
File: 256.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=setko46339
File: 257.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sjtjt22352
File: 258.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=qhylp25305
File: 259.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=qisip96149
File: 260.pdf
Link: https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sjwpo21903
File: 261.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sixmq04333
File: 262.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mgvqu97504
File: 263.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pixoq31317
File: 264.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rjrps40533
File: 265.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rctpo98325
File: 266.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=thxko62039
File: 267.pdf
Link: https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mjtlv55043
File: 268.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=odspq24521
File: 269.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rcwrq06354
File: 270.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vjvow50118
File: 271.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ucwpv01956
File: 272.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=perlo14085
File: 273.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mfwrq72759
File: 274.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tarmw61302
File: 275.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=shzqu24174
File: 276.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rewqp68235
File: 277.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mfvow43623
File: 278.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tdsos72982
File: 279.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=nerru74208
File: 280.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ugrrp95361
File: 282.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=uazlp94263
File: 283.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mjcrx77469
File: 284.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vjtkw99723
File: 285.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=throt41434
File: 286.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=titop55948
File: 287.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sjwiu38703
File: 288.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=niyks51508
File: 289.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=oewpr62839
File: 290.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=vezno83792
File: 291.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=pivpr78020
File: 292.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=oazlq65644
File: 293.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=ujwiu70654
File: 294.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=rcvlo67821
File: 295.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=phtlw56581
File: 296.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=sfror50766
File: 297.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=tizip48004
File: 298.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mbzlw79463
File: 299.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=mdtqx50333
File: 300.pdf
https://www.idrive.com/idrivee/ibsjsp/IDEVSGetShare.jsp?k=thxku96185


----------



## powerful (Feb 24, 2012)

Por fines de los 80´s me llegaba la RevistaTelegrafica Electrónica , publicación de Arbó s.a. al inicio no la entendía , no tenía los conocimientos suficientes, años después la leí y las difruté, venía del pais de Las Malvinas .
Excelente!!!


----------

